# Makeover For Ma Deuce



## P. Beck (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htweap/articles/20090810.aspx

http://www.gdatp.com/Products/Gun_Systems/Individual_Crew/M2E2.asp

http://www.supplierquality.gdatp.co...stems/Individual_and_Crew_Served_Systems/M2E2

I been saying this was needed for years.  About fricking time.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 12, 2009)

So other then the new barrel, it's still heavy as shit and a finger trap eh? 

You cuss the damn thing any time you have to move it, carry it or set it up, break it down. But you love it when its tearing the shit of out of the enemy...

What ever happend to the new platic'o .50 cal weapon that was comming out?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, Ma Deuce is heavy, but the only real problem as stated was the inability to change barrels quickly under fire.

JAB-  JMB's design was for a static or vehicle mounted HEAVY machine gun - and it still excels to this day.  I'd take it over a DShK any day for it's intended purpose, massive large caliber firepower in a fixed position, an FPF weapon at the max, a small vehicle killer, and materiel destroyer.  It was not intended for use by elements much smaller than a Platoon - and a weapons platoon at that.

JMB did design a squad automatic weapon that failed many a young SF Weapons Sergeant back in the day... the infamous Browning Automatic Rifle (BAR) was JMB's design after taking a whole bunch of bad acid and being given a 7.62/.308 round with the instructions - make a machine gun for a small unit, it needs to fire this.

I'm happy the minor changes are finally going to be made - but will miss being able to use the term "Operator headspace and timing malfunction".


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 13, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Yes, Ma Deuce is heavy, but the only real problem as stated was the inability to change barrels quickly under fire.
> 
> JAB-  JMB's design was for a static or vehicle mounted HEAVY machine gun - and it still excels to this day.  I'd take it over a DShK any day for it's intended purpose, massive large caliber firepower in a fixed position, an FPF weapon at the max, a small vehicle killer, and materiel destroyer.  It was not intended for use by elements much smaller than a Platoon - and a weapons platoon at that.
> 
> ...




Vehicle mounted ???  I thought I had to carry the damn thing. :doh:


----------



## P. Beck (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep, BAR almost got me.  Had to re-test the sunnovabitch and I was sweating it.  70 fuquing parts. Cups and cones my aching ass.  But, on the plus side, like all of J. M. Browning's designs, it would run all day without a hiccup.

The only thing I found worse is doing a complete re-build on a Mk 19 and having to count out all those little bent washers into groups and get both sides exactly right.

But Ma Duece?  I got nuttin' but love for her.  Treat her right and she will love you right back too.

"Relax dude. Listen.  You hear that.  Good.  Remember, as long as you can hear the fifty chuggin' along, we're winning.  If it stops, then you can worry.  Till then, fuckin' relax."


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 13, 2009)

I love Ma Deuce. My XO mounted one on a 6-by and made the truck a QRF/HMG support vehicle for units in contact within range of the main road. I was a grunt pig handler (0331) recuping from wounds and begged him to let me be the gunner. First time I ever fired the M2 was in contact, dusk, with incoming mortar rounds. Hahahaha. Who the fuck cared? All that big-ass brass clanging all over the truck bed. I felt like fuckin George Patton. Tracer rounds just fucking _soaring_ across a couple thousand meters...chugging is right. 

Aieeya, 3rd beer I'm telling war stories, so time to exit. But what a gun, man. Browning was the fucking beast.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2009)

P. Beck said:


> Yep, BAR almost got me. Had to re-test the sunnovabitch and I was sweating it. 70 fuquing parts. Cups and cones my aching ass. But, on the plus side, like all of J. M. Browning's designs, it would run all day without a hiccup.
> 
> The only thing I found worse is doing a complete re-build on a Mk 19 and having to count out all those little bent washers into groups and get both sides exactly right.
> 
> ...


 
Luckily the BAR can only run away for 20 rounds (In most cases)...  one friggin cone out of place and you're screwed.   Definitely NOT the weapon you wanted when you got the box of parts test in PH II Weapons...  y'know?  AH, JMB, M-2, 1911, BHP...  the man was a genius, nerly 100 years on some of those designs, and still good.

Mk19...  fire for 1 minute, wait 2 minutes, hear death and destruction for one minute...  hell to work on, but fun to fire.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 2, 2009)

anybody got pics?  and has anyone got a look at the "Lightweight" .50?


----------



## Teufel (Sep 2, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Yes, Ma Deuce is heavy, but the only real problem as stated was the inability to change barrels quickly under fire.
> .



What is interesting is that per the original TM manual you don't have to change the barrel.  That's one of the reasons Browning made the barrel so heavy.  It really doesn't require barrel changes like the M240 if you maintain a decent rate of fire, especially if you alternate fire between two machineguns like you are supposed to.


----------

